# Ssr?



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Whats a SSR control box and what does it do?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Solid State Relay - A Solid State Relay (SSR) is an electronic switch that works without moving parts. They primarily consist of a low current control and a high current load, which are isolated optically or with transformers.
Here's a LINK  to further info.


----------

